# Early pregnancy and high TSH! Worried!



## KMCN

I had a thyroidectomy 15 years ago, and had been on a stable dose of Synthroid (100 mcg) ever since. I am now 9 weeks pregnant. When I first found out (only about 2 weeks pregnant), my TSH spiked up to a 9. Doctor doubled my dose of Synthroid to 200mcg, which sent me into hyperthyroid after 2 weeks. Doctor took me off the meds for a few days because my T4 levels were elevated and I was having hyper symptoms. He then put me on 125s, after about a week and a half he had me test again and this time my TSH shot up to an 18!!!! Doctor put me on 225 and am hoping it will bring the TSH down! My free T4 levels were fine, not low or anything. I am petrified that I have done damage to my babies (I am having twins) and that they are not going to develop normally and have low IQs. I feel terrible!!! Just 3 weeks ago my TSH was good and my T4 levels were elevated, so I'm hoping that since I haven't been too hypothyroid for too long, it won't cause much damage?!?! However, I've been hypothyroid throughout most of my 1st trimester so far, with only a few weeks of having a normal TSH. I'm really hoping that since it's still early and that I'm only 9 weeks that I've caught it in time and that everything will be OK! Everything looked fine on the ultrasound last week (both babies had strong heartbeats and looked normal). I know it takes a while for TSH to come down, but do you think since I'm taking 225 mcg of Synthroid every day that my babies are getting what they need??? Somebody told me that the babies are taking up all the thyroid horrmone and I'm just left with nothing, so the babies should be fine. I'm just the one that is suffering. Especially since my free T4 level was good. I'm just worried sick over this and really hope I haven't done any damage to my babies! Please, I'd love to hear from people that have been in the same situation? THANK YOU!


----------



## Kristypants

Hi! I'm kind of in the same boat. I didn't have any blood work done until about 11 weeks, and my doctor failed to inform me until about 16 weeks that my TSH was elevated to 11! I'm on synthroid now, but still a bit worried about any damage done before that. My 12 week ultrasound looked completely normal though and I've had absolutely no problems with this pregnancy at all. Googling is your worst enemy!

I'm sure everything will be fine for both of us :hugs:


----------



## LeighAnne

FYI: Stay on top of your thyroid issues. Undiagnosed and untreated hypothyroidism is why my twins died at 23 weeks. 

Not to scare you, but just to let you know....

Good thyroid levels are crucial during the first twelve weeks of pregnancy. Our babies dont' produce their own thyroid hormones until 12 weeks and rely solely on us for proper brain development. 

Since I didn't find out about my thyroid problem until 3 months after I lost my twins, it is hard for me to say from experience what levels are "safe" and what will cause damage enough to lose/harm the baby/babies.

I now see and endocrinologist. The only thing you can do, you are doing. Stay on top of your blood work and take your medicine as directed (empty stomach with water and 4 hours from any other meds). It's really all you can do. 

Try and relax.... You are doing the best you can.

People don't realize how stressful thyroid problems and pregnancy are...


----------



## jasminep0489

Well, my levels were 35.5 at 11 weeks. They have kept adjusting mine and I'm currently taking 300mcgs and my levels are still high which means I have basically been hypo throughout my whole pregnancy and my boy is doing just fine. Every u/s has been perfect and believe me I've had 7 of them so far due to cervical issues. So try not to worry too much. My OB is a high risk OB and they said they see this all the time and they were never overly worried about mine just kept checking it for me.


----------



## LeighAnne

Yes. If you are taking meds you should be ok. Baby will take what it needs from you before you get what you need. I have been on meds this entire pregnancy and my baby is fine. I too am seen by a team of fetal medicine doctors and have had numerous ultrasounds. It was my undiagnosed and mainly UNTREATED thyroid problem which caused my twins to die. 

Try and relax. You are doing all you can do.


----------



## jasminep0489

Yes, that's what was said to me. If it is left untreated it could possibly cause all those problems. Such a shame you lost two precious girls. I think it should be standard for them to test everyone at the start of their pregnancies instead of just people who have issues with thyroid before. Glad your dr. is staying on top of yours this time. Have your levels been normal throughout this time?


----------



## LeighAnne

When I first got BFP they rose to 8.6. Meds were increased then at 8 weeks my levels were perfect up until a month ago when they went back up to 7.6. Had to increase again (now 125 mcg Synthroid). So, thank GOD things have been good. I was a NERVOUS wreck up until here recently. Now I truly believe I will have a healthy baby. After going what I went through, the nerves are a constant battle.


----------



## Thyroxy

LeighAnne is so right - the major risks come from when you are left UNTREATED. When I was diagnosed with hypothyroid my TSH was 42 and then I found out that afternoon that I was also 2 weeks pregnant. My Endo said I was so high at 42 as foetus was at that stage taking every bit of thyroid hormone available. I went onto thyroxine straight away and got my levels back to normal by week 5, I've had so many scans and ultrasounds and even had amniocentesis and now, at 30 weeks, I have no doubt this lil baby is going to be normal and just fine. At no stage have any alarm bells gone off with the results of all of the scans etc. My Endo checks my bloods every 2 weeks and checks my vitamin D and B12 every 4 weeks, this regular checking is excellent for keeping at bay unwanted and unnecessary worries. Stay away from Dr. Google and do whatever it takes to calm your anxieties when they arise, long walks and sing to your littlun while you walk - that raises your spirits so quickly and sets the world to rights in your mind which is so important for the littlun, as much as your health. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## mummabonse

Hi to ALL these wonderful mummas-to-be,

I havent got anything new to add - I'm a mixture of you all. Pregnant and ecstatic and slightly concerned that my tsh was at 11, but since been on thyroxine and due for more blood tests....as you have all been saying - just stay on top of the testing and meds and most importantly, stay positive!!!
I will stay away from Dr Google - but these forums have made me feel so much better. 
I have had Hashimotos since 2005 and until I was pregnant felt fine treating it with natural remedies - but since pregnancy I am in gratitude for western medicine.

I just want to send you all an enormous hug and when things get you down - put on your fave music and dance it out - moving the body lifts your spirits.

stay well.


----------

